# STP meet up: Saturday April 9th - San Francisco



## Linda/Ziggy (Apr 6, 2011)

STP MEET UP !

Saturday April 9th - 4pm:

San Francisco Anarchist Book Fair.
Golden Gate Park - fair ground buildings 
(about half way into the park)

Meet up outside on the grass or inside if raining.

See ya there!
:applaud:


----------



## FigTree (Apr 6, 2011)

have fun all! wish i could be there


----------



## LokdOutNSmokedOut (Apr 7, 2011)

im not going to be there till around the 14th or 15th, i wanted to go to the bookfair.


----------

